# Selling Art?.



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

Sorry if in the wrong section.

Criticism welcome, I play around with PS and illustrator alot quite a few friends say they like my art work, and always telling me to sell them. I only do them to practice new techiques.

But never actually thought of them as art that you can hang up on the wall. I always tell it will never sell. What you guys and girls think is it possible, these are few sample.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

They are quite good, but maybe a little staid? Have a look on some of the stock sites and see what the competition is like.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Can you do something with this pic? -

Black & white?










If you can, how much to get it printed out as a 6" long 'box art'?

Take it to PM if you want, but a genuine request:thumb:


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Those look good enough to frame Go for it and good luck:thumb:


----------



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> Can you do something with this pic? -
> 
> Black & white?
> 
> ...


I post ps pic tonight. Let me know what you think.


----------



## rec (Sep 19, 2007)

Silver, those are awesome if you ask me.
i'd be tempted to put some up on deviantart and sell them as prints (you can do this through Deviant) and see what kind of uptake you get.

also, pm me your technique, i've been trying to accomplish this kind of look for fooking ages !


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Silver said:


> I post ps pic tonight. Let me know what you think.


Cheer's fella, I'll watch out for them:thumb: :thumb:

I meant to say 6 foot, not 6 inch in the first reply. Something I can put over the fireplace


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I'd say there pretty damn good myself, art is however up to the individual as some see a pile of bricks on the floor as art.

Any of the above images would look great blown up in a studio flat or batchelor pad!


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

i like - 

get them printing on canvas with a box frame would look good. 

not sure if there is any money in it if you want the truth - loads of stuff like that on ebay - also really nice hand painted ones that done go for that much. 

:thumb:


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice work man : I really like them.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Silver - very handsome work there! in particular the 4th one down looks very similar to the pop art prints that my local art shop are knocking out for hundreds on canvas so my advice would be to scour the back of the photo mags and find a printing method that works for ya!!

What filter did you use in CS2 or 3 to get that 2 colour look? was it cutout?#
#

Ta

GC


----------



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

dubnut71 said:


> Silver - very handsome work there! in particular the 4th one down looks very similar to the pop art prints that my local art shop are knocking out for hundreds on canvas so my advice would be to scour the back of the photo mags and find a printing method that works for ya!!
> 
> What filter did you use in CS2 or 3 to get that 2 colour look? was it cutout?#
> #
> ...


That was done on CS2 no filters. dupilcate the background, go to Select/Colour Range. Drop box should be Sample Colours. (mess around the fuzzniess setting yourself). After you press ok you see parts of the picture selected, You can always invert selection, Doesnt matter creates differenet effects

Go to Gradient Tool, Make sure it set on Linear Gradient, Pick you colours for the frog was Red and White, Drag the Gradient tool across the image.

Quicks 1s on PS, will work on them alot more, working on illustrator versions atm, Taking quite a while just had load work just dumped on me today, plus it was my brother engagement party, busy and crazy day.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

You are almost onto a winner with the top one Silver mate.

Do you think that you could loose the 306 in the background, and the pile of pallets perhaps?

Do you think that you could rotate it clockwise between 5 & 10 degrees?

Do you know anyone who could print it out largescale (onto canvas?)

No rush, no pressure old chap, in your own time. I do think that in answer to your first question though - I think you'll be able to sel your art:thumb: 

Will you have a think about doing a similar black n white pic of a Porter Cable, I think that may also look nice on my office wall.:wave:


----------



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

losing the 306 and pallets shouldnt be a problem.

Just readed your other post 6foot!! If you goin to blow the image that big, Image is goin to degrade since the pic you provide is not high Res.

It goin to look like a pile of crap. 2nd way to do it, Is to draw on illustrator, but the it will be cell shading effect. like this audi then you can blow up any size you want without the image degrading


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Yep, I had a feeling that you'd have to convert it to a vector? type drawing.

I think that the cell shading would look awesome.

I would like the reg plate to be readable (to identify the truck in the picture as my own, would kind of make the picture even more special)

I think about 4' wide would be a more realisitic size for the picture :thumb: 

Thanks:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Silver that Audi looks great mate, will try the other way in CS2 too but is there any way you know of getting that cell shading effect on CS?

TA

GC


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Silver nice work mate, do you have a web site to post your work on and advertise it???

Im into photography and have build a web site www.imagejb.co.uk , all my work goes on it and i post links on fourms saying full res avaible email me if your interested... alot of people will email you and ask how much you charge for your work and up until lately i did it for free... i now operate a Paypal Donate button on my website and say to people that offer money if you really want donate some money.

my work for you just an idea for you!!!!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

If I get a decent pick of my Audi do you fancy doing one like this for me too?    



Silver said:


> losing the 306 and pallets shouldnt be a problem.
> 
> Just readed your other post 6foot!! If you goin to blow the image that big, Image is goin to degrade since the pic you provide is not high Res.
> 
> It goin to look like a pile of crap. 2nd way to do it, Is to draw on illustrator, but the it will be cell shading effect. like this audi then you can blow up any size you want without the image degrading


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

I've just been playing about on Vectormagic, and it's starting to look promising.

The original could do with the background editing, but I'm liking the results -

http://vectormagic.stanford.edu/vctr/vctr_flex?g=56352&k=iHSBEs9jz5HJ97ps&p=g


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

I have had a go with my mates lupo in CS3 is this the kinda result you were after alex? I can take ya through it if you want?

Silver whatcha think mate?, its your guide that got me there!!! thanks heaps for the inspiration to do it.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Steve - yours looks wicked mate, great way to do it!
Here's my crap version in colour!!!


----------



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

The way I do cell shading is using Pen Tool, Brush, and Wacom tablet, illustrator and PS. 
Doing the audi took me about 5hrs. Using PS and use the filter Stylize/ Find edges. Save it and Open the file again, in Illustrator Draw out the outlines using the Pen Tool. And start coloring in using brush tool, that why I got all the awkward funny shapes. 
Does take lots of patience,
Yea looks good just need to clean up the tiny little bits and pieces. But why all blue!?
Still need to do more touch up on your truck.

Goin to ask my friend see if can he print 4 foot wide??..was it 
If you want me to do illustrator versions like the Audi. Remember it takes a long time. Truck is easy since it B&W .


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Silver said:


> The way I do cell shading is using Pen Tool, Brush, and Wacom tablet, illustrator and PS.
> Doing the audi took me about 5hrs. Using PS and use the filter Stylize/ Find edges. Save it and Open the file again, in Illustrator Draw out the outlines using the Pen Tool. And start coloring in using brush tool, that why I got all the awkward funny shapes.
> Does take lots of patience,
> Yea looks good just need to clean up the tiny little bits and pieces. But why all blue!?
> ...


Its all blue 'cos his car and the background was all blue....!!!!!









My efforts are a really quick and dirty way to do it and you're right I dont think they would stand up to any enlargement, not sure if the filter in CS2 interpolates in any way but its enough for my puny means.

The illustrator versions you end up with are of graphic quality, really stunned by the quality, is that a prog thats used in graphic design mate?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Had a go at doing some pictures in the same style, with the use of filters it is pretty easy.

L200's 4X4










New M3










My dads Toledo










My Corsa (with photoshoped BBS CH Alloys)


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

cool results mate!


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm really liking the little bit of colour put into the Hilux in dubnut's picture. It looks even nicer when run through the Vectormagic site using a low colour pallet - http://vectormagic.stanford.edu/vctr/vctr_flex?g=67947&k=3LNMuRDBbAkhiMeN&p=g

I'm get prices back of just over £300 for the image printing onto a 3 times 40" x 40" triptych.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> I'm really liking the little bit of colour put into the Hilux in dubnut's picture. It looks even nicer when run through the Vectormagic site using a low colour pallet - http://vectormagic.stanford.edu/vctr/vctr_flex?g=67947&k=3LNMuRDBbAkhiMeN&p=g
> 
> I'm get prices back of just over £300 for the image printing onto a 3 times 40" x 40" triptych.


I could probably get a friend to paint it cheaper ('Payner' on here irrc)


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

The results are superb but I can't get my head around all this photoshopping and printing it onto canvas and calling it art! Just my opinion and shoot me down in flames if you will, but taking a picture and then playing around with photoshop (or something similar) for a few hours isn't what I conceive as art.
I suppose in a way, using digital media is no different than using a brush and pallete, it's just a different media, but the skill is more down to the program writer who's allowing the picture to be mutilated/altered/disected etc etc
Not taking anything away from what you have done and I think that Audi one is superb, but for me, I'd rather a well taking photo (like the Lupo GTi) or one which has been painted/sprayed/drawn straight onto canvas.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Coxy914 said:


> The results are superb but I can't get my head around all this photoshopping and printing it onto canvas and calling it art! Just my opinion and shoot me down in flames if you will, but taking a picture and then playing around with photoshop (or something similar) for a few hours isn't what I conceive as art.
> I suppose in a way, using digital media is no different than using a brush and pallete, it's just a different media, but the skill is more down to the program writer who's allowing the picture to be mutilated/altered/disected etc etc
> Not taking anything away from what you have done and I think that Audi one is superb, but for me, I'd rather a well taking photo (like the Lupo GTi) or one which has been painted/sprayed/drawn straight onto canvas.


I'm jusst after doing something original with an already accepted form of art, by having something identifiable as my own portrayed in this manner.

This is the bit about art that turns me on (apart from paintings of nudes) is that each indiviual has their own opinion of what art is:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Coxy914 said:


> The results are superb but I can't get my head around all this photoshopping and printing it onto canvas and calling it art! Just my opinion and shoot me down in flames if you will, but taking a picture and then playing around with photoshop (or something similar) for a few hours isn't what I conceive as art.
> I suppose in a way, using digital media is no different than using a brush and pallete, it's just a different media, but the skill is more down to the program writer who's allowing the picture to be mutilated/altered/disected etc etc
> Not taking anything away from what you have done and I think that Audi one is superb, but for me, I'd rather a well taking photo (like the Lupo GTi) or one which has been painted/sprayed/drawn straight onto canvas.


I know what you mean mate, its a very subjective subject thats pretty much garuanteed to have a different view dependant on who you are and what you like.
Take the original lupo pic for instancethis is another from the series)








My mate (who's car it is) and me (who took it) both think its ok, other might think"its a lupo, big deal"

But the art prints you see in shops are kinda cool and we have now pretty much proved that to create that image its not too hard with the right software and base image.

Its all horses for courses mate but like a lot of my photos I am pretty convinced only I like them sometimes!!


----------



## rec (Sep 19, 2007)

be careful of those people on here who think this thing isn't art... specifically the one who decided to destroy my thread for me.

keep working mate, art is in the eye of the beholder, and i think all the stuff so far is great  sod those people who think art should be about how long it takes you to put something together, or who think you HAVE to make it with things like film, paint, pencils etc - they just cant grasp the fact that digital art is here to stay and is part of the future.


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

rec said:


> be careful of those people on here who think this thing isn't art... specifically the one who decided to destroy my thread for me.
> 
> keep working mate, art is in the eye of the beholder, and i think all the stuff so far is great  sod those people who think art should be about how long it takes you to put something together, or who think you HAVE to make it with things like film, paint, pencils etc - they just cant grasp the fact that digital art is here to stay and is part of the future.


Wasn't been negative if you're pointing the finger at me fella. And as I'm the only one on this thread who's expressed on the contrary, I do presume you are talking to me. Re-read my post. Where am I trying to destroy "your" thread, even though you didn't start it (or did I miss something???).

I do accept digital art as a form of art. It's been around for a long time, and I'm sure it will be here for a long time to come.


----------



## rec (Sep 19, 2007)

dont fret ! i actually appreciate everything you've said here :] i aint talkin about this thread tho !


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

rec said:


> dont fret ! i actually appreciate everything you've said here :] i aint talkin about this thread tho !


No worries fella!:thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

TBH I don't think it is art. I'm not saying that it isn't visually appealing and it does have it's place, but not really art.

Art is about flair, passion and talent. Running a filter, tracing shapes on a photo using the pen tool to create a vector drawing etc where if something goes wrong you just got to edit>undo and have another stab isn't art.

It is more like painting by numbers and i doubt many would call that art.


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> TBH I don't think it is art. I'm not saying that it isn't visually appealing and it does have it's place, but not really art.
> 
> Art is about flair, passion and talent. Running a filter, tracing shapes on a photo using the pen tool to create a vector drawing etc where if something goes wrong you just got to edit>undo and have another stab isn't art.
> 
> It is more like painting by numbers and i doubt many would call that art.


It's a difficult one. Digital media art is fairly new compared to oil on canvas, and yes, there is a market for it. If the person has taken the photo in the first place then fair enough as it's all down to one persons vision.
Like other forms of art, it will become far more acceptable with time, like graffiti art. Even Banksy has a place in art, even it's only spraying over a precut stencil! And with artisits like Temper having his work on Sprite cans, and then Air Walk and Kangol clothing, and more recenlty, being commisioned by a couple of the premier league footbal teams to have paintings in the players lounges, and also winning the commision for the centrepiece in the new Cube complex (Ken Shuttleworth) in Birmingham has allowed Graffiti art to become almost socially acceptable! Over time, we may even see masterpieces done in CS3!!! (OK, that last bit is a bit ott!!)


----------



## rec (Sep 19, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> TBH I don't think it is art. I'm not saying that it isn't visually appealing and it does have it's place, but not really art.
> 
> Art is about flair, passion and talent. Running a filter, tracing shapes on a photo using the pen tool to create a vector drawing etc where if something goes wrong you just got to edit>undo and have another stab isn't art.
> 
> It is more like painting by numbers and i doubt many would call that art.


i dont agree at all. you can rub paint off, paint over it... photographers probably make loads of copies of a photo from 1 negative after taking several hundred copies of the same shot with the camera.

it's the same concept as digital art. do you consider art to be a 1 perfect shot result ? if you've taken more than 1 attempt it's not art ? do you think that all the art you see in galleries are just 1 shot 100% perfect attempts ?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

The digital art side of it isn't an issue, i have a friend who creates giclee prints and he "paints" using his computer and starts with a blank "canvas".

But modifying a photograph doesn't really qualify as art in my book, your scale, perspective and light are taken care of, all you are doing is modifying the image. The really skillful part has been removed.


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> The digital art side of it isn't an issue, i have a friend who creates giclee prints and he "paints" using his computer and starts with a blank "canvas".
> 
> But modifying a photograph doesn't really qualify as art in my book, your scale, perspective and light are taken care of, all you are doing is modifying the image. The really skillful part has been removed.


Photography IS Art. Back inthe day, you could change the way the final picture looked in the dark room to some extent. Photoshop have made it easier!
I do a lot of photography and whilst I'm not a fan of photoshopping pictures, sometimes, little tweaks are necessary. Taking out colour, cropping, highlighting certain areas.
Thee's some of my work here on www.urbanvisions.co.uk


----------



## rec (Sep 19, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> The digital art side of it isn't an issue, i have a friend who creates giclee prints and he "paints" using his computer and starts with a blank "canvas".
> 
> But modifying a photograph doesn't really qualify as art in my book, your scale, perspective and light are taken care of, all you are doing is modifying the image. The really skillful part has been removed.


you're presuming the pictures being modified by these artists aren't taken by themselves ?

why do people presume that digital artists just rip off other people's work ?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeah i dabble in photography a little. But i would say that photography being art really does depend on the subject, where as a painting, no matter what the subject is always art.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

rec said:


> you're presuming the pictures being modified by these artists aren't taken by themselves ?
> 
> why do people presume that digital artists just rip off other people's work ?


I don't presume this at all.


----------



## rec (Sep 19, 2007)

apart from painting by numbers, as you just said...


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

rec said:


> apart from painting by numbers, as you just said...


yeah...but obviously with painting by numbers you are not choosing the subject.


----------



## rec (Sep 19, 2007)

but you are in digital art.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

but as i said earlier IMO when you hand the skillful part of capturing perspective, light, scale, etc over to the camera, i just personally think the artistic side of it is no longer under your control.


----------



## rec (Sep 19, 2007)

but aren't you the one choosing the subject to take the picture of in the first place ?
then also, when making digital art, you're the one choosing the colours, the outcome and such.

dont agree ?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I dunno mate, we can go round in circles for hours, but IMO it isn't art to trace a photo in a software package. I'm not dis-crediting it as something that is visually appealing but i just don't consider it an art form.


----------



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

Last I check the thread I made was about can Sell my Work/Art. Not ppl opinions what is art or not.

I have seen alot of werid and wonderful art work. Some of it I understand some WTF is that.

If the guy decide to stick grand piano upside down on the ceiling of tate modern, and call it art. Fair enough I wont get it, probaly never will, and Mona Lisa how many people actually understand it without having to google it. We all got to respect the artist's art, if you hate fair enough. But dont go waffling on about what is ART!!!

To me Art is an expression, and communication. 

So no more opinions what is art or not!!


----------



## jezza (Dec 28, 2006)

Kids, I like it. That's all that matters :thumb: 

Come payday then I may well be PM'ing someone to 'paint' an image like L200 has in return for plenty of beer tokens  

- Silver & Rec, I would definately open my wallet for some of your work, so keep it up. To me, it's got a lot more merit than a dead sliced open cow in formaldehyde or a crack in a floor. 

Jezza


----------



## rec (Sep 19, 2007)

thanks Jezza mate, that's wonderful to hear :]

there are so many people so quick to say bad things about a specific piece of work just because they dont like it or dont agree with the way it's been produced. people are rarely so quick to say they like something, however.

i think that crack in the floor is a clever concept, and the fact it's going to be there for ever once they've filled it in is some kind of testament to the artist. but i personally dont think it's art :]


----------

